# Rainforrest Tank, what fish?



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

i got a rainforrest tank with many plants and coconutshells, 
Got any good cichlid ( non digging ) to fit in my tank?
it is 112 liters ( doesnt care where the cichlids are from ) just they fit into my tank and are good with a rainforrest tank.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

have you tested your water, is it hard, soft, acid alkaline?? this is the basic way to choose what to go in. ideally you want soft acidic water for "rain forest" type fish (think of the Amazon and similar)

admittedly the fish will adapt, but I prefer to keep them in as close to natural water conditions as I can.

what are the dimensions of this tank, as volume plays second fiddle to footprint with regard cichlids.

the obvious choices are some of the SA dwarves (apistogramma, mikrogeophagus etc) as well as some of the west African species (Pelvicachromis, Hemichromis) however there are some other interesting dwarfs out there as well (congochromis, Anomalochromis, Bioticus, Taeniacara, Dicrossus)

some of the larger species may also work, but it would be dependant on the size of the tank


----------



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

its 112 liters 80x35x40 cm
ph is around 6,5 - 7,0


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Andreas Isaksen said:


> its 112 liters 80x35x40 cm


For all us non-metric people out there its a pretty standard US 29g.



> ph is around 6,5 - 7,0


That is actually quite a large range. There is a big difference between 6.5 and 7. 6.5 is *5 times *more acidic than 7.0


----------



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

its ph 6.5 to 7.0
dno what you talk about


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You must be using the dip strip type test. Because they use such a wide range for each color they are really very inaccurate. Most people recommend the liquid reagent test kits (with the test tubes). It uses a 0.2 incriment scale so you get more accurate reading. Many species (especially the soft, acidic water ones) are very sensative to fluctuations, so having a kit that is more accurate will really help keep them healthy.


----------



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

0.5 on a ph scale isnt much...
beside that, im thinking of just add some kribs in the tank, they would fit right in


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Andreas Isaksen said:


> 0.5 on a ph scale isnt much...


The pH scale is an inverse logarithmic representation of hydrogen proton (H+) concentration. Unlike linear scales, which have a constant relationship between the item being measured (H+ concentration in this case) and the value reported, each individual pH unit is a factor of 10 different than the next higher or lower unit. For example, a change in pH from 2 to 3 represents a 10-fold decrease in H+ concentration, and a shift from 2 to 4 represents a one-hundred (10 Ã- 10)-fold decrease in H+ concentration.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a very good explanation of the PH chartâ€¦ for scientists and others who understand it to begin withâ€¦ 

Since 7.0 is the balance pointâ€¦ and everything increases/decreases from there exponentiallyâ€¦ the difference between 6.5 & 7 is not that largeâ€¦

The difference between 5.5 & 6 will be far greater and the difference between 4.5& 5 is hugeâ€¦

The dip sticks usually read a little lower than the drip testsâ€¦ Although I agree itâ€™s best to get an accurate test to truly know what your working withâ€¦ the tank isnâ€™t showing any alarming extremes and seems to be approximately neutral.

Itâ€™s a mole hill, not a mountain 

Kribs or most of the other W African River Dwarves should work fineâ€¦ I would favor some of the less delicate SA Dwarves to remain consistent with the bio type (when I hear rainforest I think S America, although rainforests are not limited to S Am)â€¦

Aquarium bred fish will suit the more neutral conditionsâ€¦ and are generally hardier than wild caught (usually prettier too)â€¦ and they cost lessâ€¦ 

Sounds like a really cool tank. Share some pictures if you have the chanceâ€¦

PS (Added) -



MalawiLover said:


> Andreas Isaksen said:
> 
> 
> > its 112 liters 80x35x40 cm
> ...


Thanks for thatâ€¦ I was doing the math in my head when I glanced down and saw your post.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

nc_nutcase said:


> Since 7.0 is the balance pointâ€¦ and everything increases/decreases from there exponentiallyâ€¦ the difference between 6.5 & 7 is not that largeâ€¦
> 
> The difference between 5.5 & 6 will be far greater and the difference between 4.5& 5 is hugeâ€¦


No, the difference between 5.5 & 6 is the same as the difference between 4.5 & 5.

The pH scale is logarithmic and as a result, each whole pH value below 7 is ten times more acidic than the next higher value. For example, pH 4 is ten times more acidic than pH 5 and 100 times (10 times 10) more acidic than pH 6. The same holds true for pH values above 7, each of which is ten times more alkaline (another way to say basic) than the next lower whole value. For example, pH 10 is ten times more alkaline than pH 9 and 100 times (10 times 10) more alkaline than pH 8.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think you actually just proved nc nutcase's point.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

No Dmwave... he did not... let's avoid the semantic argument though as it's not really relevant.

I agree with ncnutcase that knowing it is within there is good enough.

Depending on size of tank and desired aquascaping: A.cacatoides would be a solid choice if you were thinking SA rain forest... larger tank and you could consider angels, festivums, etc.

What continent most interests you?


----------



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

well not any specific, im just looking for a non digging, peachfull cichlid, with decent colurs,
i already have kribs but was looking for something else to my new tank


----------

